# E46 M3 in the Snow?



## hrdlyhuman (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm currently looking at an M3, and I love the car, but I'm afraid it won't be practical for me. I live in Rochester, NY and we get snow quite often. I also drive quite a few miles during the winter. I was wondering if any of you have driven your M3's through the winter, and what kind of experiences you've had? I'm absolutely in love with the car, but I drive an AWD vehicle now, and fear I might miss it. What do you guys think? Thanks for the help.


----------



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

hrdlyhuman said:


> I'm currently looking at an M3, and I love the car, but I'm afraid it won't be practical for me. I live in Rochester, NY and we get snow quite often. I also drive quite a few miles during the winter. I was wondering if any of you have driven your M3's through the winter, and what kind of experiences you've had? I'm absolutely in love with the car, but I drive an AWD vehicle now, and fear I might miss it. What do you guys think? Thanks for the help.


Ever though about a 330xi compromise?


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

sorry to say but an S4 might be better for your situation


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

An M3 can be OK in the snow, by using dedicated snow tires in the winter. But it will never be as good as an AWD running the same dedicated snows.

Our response was to have two vehicles. Jeep Grand Cherokee for winter messed up weather and roads, M3 for other times.


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

An M3 with dedicated snows will do just fine in the snow...you will probably have just as much control with the M3 as with a 4wd vehicle...4wd does have a few advantages, though...it should give you more ground clearance and starting from a dead stop in the snow will be easier.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Do you really want all the rocks/sand from the road kicking up and damaging your M3?


----------



## po boy 325 (Feb 13, 2004)

if you get a fair amount af snow during the year, Xi is definatly the way to go. think about it, trying to start from a dead stop on a slight incline in a small car with lots of power, thats just me though.


----------

